
How to post on HN correctly? - tech-andy
Hi!<p>Can anyone advice on how to post on HN correctly? I was not spamming, just made 2 submissions. But my post is not visible in New. How to post on Show HN? How to check if my account is banned or blacklisted.<p>Thank you!
======
wmf
Check [https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tech-
andy](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tech-andy)

Your first submission was fine and you made a mistake with the URL in the
second one. You're not banned or anything.

